# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Le fort CPC qui pique - you shall not baigner dans notre mare

## Zepolak

Est-ce que ça vous rappelle des souvenirs ?



Non ?



Ce fut une épopée glorieuse, avec du sang, des larmes... Non en fait non... Juste des fadas qui avaient un revendiqué un fort ou une tour, affiché une bannière idiote et le défendait bec et ongle, bec et palme !

Ben ça avait marqué des gens !

L'inspiration du post vient d'un gros commandant de Vizunah que nous appelerons Operation Arrowhead pour cacher son identité et qui déclara récemment devant un public raisonnablement important :



> Tu sais ce qui manque à Vizunah aujourd'hui ? C'est une bonne grosse guilde comme CPC qui tenait les forts, qui montait les engins de sièges et qui s'acharnait à la défense de leur fort.


Oui bon, c'est je pense une phrase "on refait le monde" lancée comme ça qui ne rend pas grâce à plein d'autres guildes (pas toutes forcément très connues d'ailleurs) qui font cela en ce moment, et très bien (

Spoiler Alert! 


c'est important une touche de diplomatie - coucou les potes !

). 
Et il est tout à fait vrai que pour Vizunah, ce serait chouette qu'il y en ai plus. Et pour nous, bah ce serait tout aussi bonnard. Gagnant-gagnant qu'il vous dit ... votre patron, aussi, en vous tendant la fiche de paie !

Cette parenthèse fermée, ce n'est pas la première fois que j'entends parler des CPC qui défendaient super bien leurs forts. Clairement, dans le temps où on se connectait sur mumble CPC en disant "éh dites, le fort CPC, il a tenu ?", on a marqué des gens. 
Ce ne fut pas vain, loin de là : le souvenir en demeure.



Mais c'est aussi quelque chose que les tout nouveaux n'ont pas vu, qu'ils soient CPC ou pas, et c'est aussi un truc qui aidera considérablement Vizunah.

Et en fait, j'ai bêtement envie.

*Bref : tremblez devant le fort çaipayçai !!!*



Ça vous dis ?

Si on le fait, est-ce qu'on lance du buff permanent dessus (considérations sur l'influence) ?

PS : juste une parce qu'elle montre bien qu'on est trop intelligent pour nos adversaires :

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis à 200% pour, on va de toutes façons avoir à aller en mcm pour la saison 1. 
Certains y seront pour la gagne, d'autres pour les achievement mais qu'importe ! Le fort CPC c'est la meilleure chose pour resserrer les liens entre débutants mcm et confirmés, et c'est surtout l'occasion de revivre des situations épiques qu'on ne voit plus en mcm depuis un bail : s'arracher pour *SON* fort.

Je propose aussi le retour du dress code pour les reset du vendredi ! On prend le fort dès le 'dredi 20h et l'objectif c'est de le tenir le plus loin possible  :Bave:

----------


## Odrhann

Tain, en regardant les screens tu te rends compte de tout ceux qui sont plus là.  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Je fous plus les pieds en mcm depuis des mois, mais je dois dire que l'idée m'intéresse !

----------


## Charmide

> Tain, en regardant les screens tu te rends compte de tout ceux qui ont plus là.






C'est une fort bonne idée sinon.

----------


## Vaaahn

Le castor nazi rose vaincra : oldfag :

----------


## Ptit gras

Je propose un vote pour l'emblème.

----------


## Bartinoob

Je propose que l'emblème reste comme il est, et que le fort cpc soit le fort avec l'emblème qui clignote, histoire qu'on le reconnaisse de loin  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

::XD::  Oh oui, un emblème qui clignote !! Qui se charge de faire ça H24 ? On peut se relayer !

----------


## Lanilor

Je vois bien le message sur le /map de l'arche : "[CPC] guilde troll et drama recrute exceptionnellement et temporairement des joueurs dévoués pour faire clignoter son emblème 24/24 sur son fort MCM."  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Tain, en regardant les screens tu te rends compte de tout ceux qui sont plus là.


C'est la vie : derrière chaque page qui se tourne, une nouvelle attend d'être écrite !  ::): 

Edit : et en plus, y en a plusieurs qui m'ont dit qu'ils reviendront ptêtre pour la saison McM !

----------


## Vaaahn

> Je vois bien le message sur le /map de l'arche : "[CPC] guilde troll et drama recrute exceptionnellement et temporairement des joueurs dévoués pour faire clignoter son emblème 24/24 sur son fort MCM."


C'est pas ça le bizutage pour passer D'oignon à canardeur dans la guilde?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Edit : et en plus, y en a plusieurs qui m'ont dit qu'ils reviendront ptêtre pour la saison McM !


Je sais pas les autres, mais moi je veux des noms mossieur  :tired: 
(oui je suis un traitre blablabla toussa ... mais merde j'ai quand même envie de savoir)

----------


## Ptit gras

Vas faire l'auramancer hors de not' fort toi  ::siffle::

----------


## Tygra

> Tain, en regardant les screens tu te rends compte de tout ceux qui sont plus là.


Aldrashatte !  :Emo: 

Bon, sinon, présent. Of course.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Vas faire l'auramancer hors de not' fort toi


Je fais plus dans les auras  ::trollface::  




> Aldrashatte !


 :Emo:   ::'(:

----------


## Myron

Pour moi le MCM n'avait d’intérêt que quand on le jouait comme ça. 
Si on décide de recommencer à défendre fort canard devant l'envahisseur je serai ravi de retourner en haut des remparts comme au premières heures.  ::):

----------


## Sunlight

Si c'est joué de manière utile au serveur et que ce n'est pas du ffa complet je participerai sans doute étant donné que je fais partie de ceux qui aimaient le principe "x on s'occupe de tel position", surtout lors des reset.

----------


## ivanoff

je serais partant également  ::):

----------


## Lanilor

C'est beau tous ces cpc qui sont prêts à revenir défendre bec et palme nos positions !  ::'(:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Serais là pour défendre le fort la nuit!

----------


## Lanilor

On peut faire revenir nos Power Mesmers Ducks Rangers pour défendre nos murailles ?

----------


## tibere

ai pas connu cette période là, mais j'en ai entendu causer...bien envie de participer également  ;o)

----------


## Vroum

Va falloir une formation accélérée à toutes les vacheries défensives qui sont sorties depuis :  

- pièges anti-supply
- pts de compétences mcm (chariote/treb)
- défense au golem oméga  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Cette défense de fort se fera en tant que CPC ou RAID ?

----------


## Ptit gras

cpc

----------


## Shoran

Sa remonte à loin et je suis bien rouillé, mais il se pourrait que je réapparaisse sur le jeu.

J'ai aussi quelques reliques d'un temps glorieux et d'une "équipe de nuit"  ::wub::

----------


## Korbeil

manque le screen ou on dansait comme des cons sur les portes de colline :D

sinon j'passerais faire un tour pour la saison 1, en ce moment je repasse voir un peu ce qu'il s'est passé, ce qu'il y a de nouveau toussa toussa pour me mettre à jour  :^_^:

----------


## Shurin

Si c'est pour refaire du McM comme au début, je suis intéressé!

----------


## Ptit gras

On part à la défense bec et palmes de not' fort dès le reset de vendredi 20h ! Je sais pas qui sera là pour coordonner le tout mais le but sera le même : résister (encore et toujours) contre l'envahisseur le plus longtemps possible !
La map sur laquelle on joue vous sera communiquée dès qu'on le sait !

----------


## Vroum

Plus important que la map il faut absolument un dress code !

----------


## Bartinoob

_20 décembre 2013, 18h50._

----------


## Mr Slurp

> https://dviw3bl0enbyw.cloudfront.net...5840/gw395.jpg
> 
> _20 décembre 2013, 18h50._


Oh t'as pris un screen du futur!!! Balèze  ::trollface::

----------


## Korbeil

> Bah un groupe de 5 mesmers avec le mur fufu et l'invisibilité de masse, qui gagne regen ou protec ou egide à chaque seconde en fufu, et qui garde un tp mesmer pour repartir en cas de pépin, ça me semble assez ignoble


Tu crois que la team canard était la pour quoi ? (j'ai toujours mon fier canard roux §)
Et puis nous en plus, ils étaient identiques  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

Oui enfin à l'époque y avait pas eu le buff de Prismatic Understanding, si ? Et de toute façon tu joues plus donc t'as le droit de t'exprimer sur ce topic que si tu viens au reset vendredi  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

On m'a dit que je pouvais choisir le dress code de se soir  ::trollface:: 
Donc ce sera Pervenche dominant, Vert olive pastel pour ressortir sur le pervenche et Phlox pour combler

exemples :

----------


## Maderone

Tu restes dans le style moche, c'est bien.

----------


## ivanoff

c'est le but ! :D

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

En même temps, on était que 4 pour le reset, alors une fois franchi le portail, je me suis remis en normal. ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y aura une opé lancée par GC sur le matchup suivant, je pense qu'ils seraient contents qu'on se fasse un vrai fort canard comme pendant la ligue  ::):

----------


## tibere

T'as une idée de la map ou on ferait fort canard ?

Si tu es libre à ce moment là, je pense qu'on pourrait y greffer le " *Bunker en coin* ", formation pose/et spot de pose d'arme de siège, pour ceux qui veulent être autonome en la matière.
Le mieux étant la home map pour la facilité d'y avoir et garder garni...non ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui.

----------


## ivanoff

> En même temps, on était que 4 pour le reset, alors une fois franchi le portail, je me suis remis en normal.


Ne t’inquiète pas voodoo, je concocterais de nouveau un magnifique dress code pour la semaine prochaine  :;):

----------


## tibere

Fort CPC qui pique...au cœur de l'opé *After-War*.
Plein de canards motivés avec un dress code qui pique les yeux ?

----------


## ivanoff

Bonjour à tous, pour la reprise de Fort Canard qui pique, nous vous avons concoctez un dress code qui déchire lanilor et moi  ::trollface:: .
Alors dominant Caramélisé (1pa91),en 2 Ruisseau (14pa98) et en 3 Bourgeon (1pa44). (Pour ce qui trouve Ruisseau trop chère, vous pouvez la remplacer par Brise de givre (1pa65) )

Voici un exemple :

----------


## Lanilor

Comme indiqué précédemment, grosse semaine de mobilisation pour Vizu histoire de relancer la machine. Donc faut qu'on montre l'exemple dès le reset, on prend un fort et on lâche rien ! 

Fort Canard is back !  :B):

----------


## Zepolak

Un rasage de près !

Si on se retrouve avec du Français en face, ça va gueuler !

À dans 1h !  ::wub::

----------


## Leybi

Le reset c'est toujours ouvert à tout le monde ?

----------


## Lanilor

Oui c'est complétement ouvert le reset. 
Et RAID (si c'est à ça que tu fais référence) est ouvert à tout le monde aussi, on demande juste de suivre les builds mis en place et d'être 80.

----------


## Zepolak

Bon ben...

La Baie tient toujours !

Quand j'ai filé, y avait déjà eu 2 tentatives de 4 golems omega ennemis qui avaient foirées. 

La soirée a été vraiment super sympa  ::wub::

----------


## ergonomic

Et bah ce fut bien sympa hier. Et ça permet de faire un peu connaissance pour ma part  :;):

----------


## Leybi

C'était très fun ouaip !

----------


## Ptit gras

> Et bah ce fut bien sympa hier. Et ça permet de faire un peu connaissance pour ma part


T'as toujours 2 bras 2 jambes et un pc ?  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Image souvenir avec le dress code qui tâche  :tired: .

----------


## ergonomic

> T'as toujours 2 bras 2 jambes et un pc ?


2 bras, 1 jambe et un pc sur qui voit la lumière blanche ouais c'est ça

----------


## Leybi

On a perdu Fort Canard  :Emo:

----------


## tibere

ouais ben triste repris ..et reperdu ^^

----------


## Sephil

J'ai anti tag autant que possible avec ma gardienne  ::'(: 

Panda n'est pas arrivé assez vite.  ::'(:

----------


## ivanoff

c'est de la faute de panda alors. comme d'habitude  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Monter un T3, surtout comme vendredi, c'est super fun, mais je me rappelle en bêta et après, c'était aussi génial des les défendre contre des horizons impossibles, à 5 ou 7.

C'est quoi les heures où ça craint ? On l'a perdu dans le début de la nuit de dimanche à samedi ? Bon, c'est un peu chaud pour faire un event CPC à ce genre d'heures, mais y a quoi comme horaires offpeak où une escouade canards a genre du sens ?

----------


## Leybi

On l'a perdu vers 1h30 du mat', contre un bus de 60+ Kodash, donc bon...  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> On l'a perdu vers 1h30 du mat', contre un bus de 60+ Kodash, donc bon...


Mais ils sortent d'où ces gars ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Les allemands sont hyper réguliers en fait, chez eux il n'y a pas de burst ou baisse d'activité. Du coup comme ça a plongé chez tous leurs adversaires ils sont plutôt forts actuellement.

----------


## Sephil

> Monter un T3, surtout comme vendredi, c'est super fun, mais je me rappelle en bêta et après, c'était aussi génial des les défendre contre des horizons impossibles, à 5 ou 7.
> 
> C'est quoi les heures où ça craint ? On l'a perdu dans le début de la nuit de dimanche à samedi ? Bon, c'est un peu chaud pour faire un event CPC à ce genre d'heures, mais y a quoi comme horaires offpeak où une escouade canards a genre du sens ?


Le problème c'était que le lead PU était pas sur le TS GC, donc y a eu du drama parce que le raid KFC est dans un chan avec mot de passe et le lead PU a pas pu les prévenir rapidement.

Mais en fait c'est surtout la faute du format de jeu des Kodash, pas spécialement des leads en place à ce moment là, qui ont essayé plein de trucs, notamment d'aller reset leur garni, et taper sur vallée pour les pull ailleurs.
Les mecs ne savent vraiment plus jouer dans la finesse, donc ils ont rassemblé 60+ personnes avec au moins 20 golems. Quand ils ont tag y avait littéralement un mur d'omegas devant la salle du lord pour nous bump et qu'il y ait le moins d'anti tag possible.

Même coordonnés, si les mecs sont en mode "on s'en fout on sacrifie 25 po de golems pour reset", fort canard ou pas, c'est obligé de tomber. :/

----------


## tibere

un dress code affreux pour le fort de cette semaine ???

----------


## Lanilor

> un dress code affreux pour le fort de cette semaine ???


Tu peux faire confiance à Ivanoff  :;):

----------


## ivanoff

Bonjour à tous, voici le nouveau dress code tendance. Je tiens a précisé que l'on doit affiché toute les pièces d'armure pour un rendu optimal même si on a un casque moche (je dis pas ca pour toi Olih  ::ninja:: )
Alors voici les couleurs : casque Orchidée (couleur de base), épaules Citron givré (1pa20), torse Fraise (2pa78), gants Torrent (couleur de base), jambes Vert vif (1pa19) et enfin pieds Carnation (1pa63).

Voici un exemple :

----------


## tibere

ah c coton ^^

----------


## Zepolak

J'étais venu pour rappeler que ce soir...

Ce soir donc...

Euh...

Ce... Soir...

----------


## ergonomic

Le bioman tout en 1 ivanoff mouhahaha

Allez je vais acheter ces teinture moches

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais je me suis sentie très mal après avoir visionné le résultat des suggestions d'Ivanoff.

----------


## olih

Comment dire.
Faut voir  :tired: .






 :Gerbe:

----------


## Maderone

Je comprends pas ivanoff, le but du Dress Code, c'est de sortir de l'ordinaire. Pourquoi est-ce que tu mets tes couleurs habituelles ?

----------


## ivanoff

> J'étais venu pour rappeler que ce soir...
> Ce soir donc...
> Euh...
> Ce... Soir...


Je sais Je sais, ca m'a fait le même effet, on ne peut trouver nos mots face a tant de splendeurs  ::wub::  




> Je comprends pas ivanoff, le but du Dress Code, c'est de sortir de l'ordinaire. Pourquoi est-ce que tu mets tes couleurs habituelles ?


Mais s'habiller comme moi c'est justement sortir de l'ordinaire, c'est un art d'une autre époque. Je suis un visionnaire, dans 2 3 ans tout le monde sera habillé comme moi.

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais s'habiller comme moi c'est justement sortir de l'ordinaire, c'est un art d'une autre époque. Je suis un visionnaire, dans 2 3 ans tout le monde sera habillé comme moi.


Dans un an, si on en croit Retour vers le Futur.

----------


## ivanoff

Voici le nouveau dress code un spécial franzouze  :;): 
Les couleurs pour les plus aisé car j'ai reçu un super don de Tib Tib, il fallait donc que je le mets : Casque épaules Bleu roi (70 pa), torse gants Céleste (merci Tib Tib  ::love:: ) (27po34pa) et jambes bottes Cerise (15pa80)

Voici un exemple :



Et maintenant voici les couleurs pour les moins aisé : caque épaules Océan (18pa96), torse gants Bleu givré (23pa99) et jambes bottes Ecarlate (3pa22)

Voici un exemple :



Comme vous pouvez le voir les couleurs sont sensiblement les mêmes.
Et pour ce dress code spécial une petite surprise sera offerte à tous ceux qui seront avec nous au reset.

----------


## ergonomic

En fait c'est pas tellement le dress code mais c'est ton perso qu'est moche  ::P: 

Allez bleu blanc rouge pour ce soir

----------


## Zepolak

C'est moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooche :vomi:

----------


## Tigermilk

> C'est moooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooche :vomi:


Si je peux me permette, je suis assez d'accord avec tout le monde pour dire que c'est moche !

----------


## ivanoff

Je sais que vous l'attendiez tous, voici le nouveau dress code un spécial pastel !

Liste des teintures à avoir : Mer pastel (2pa22), Rose pastel (2pa11), Citron pastel (1pa96), Menthe pastel (2pa15), Violet pastel (2pa22)

Casque, Gants et Bottes : Dominant Citron, en 2ème Mer et en dernier Violet
Torse, Jambières : Dominant Rose, en 2ème Violet et Mer pour les détails
Epaulières : Dominant Menthe, en 2ème Citron et en dernier Rose

Voici quelques exemples :

----------


## Tigermilk

Bien joué ! c'est laid  ::P:

----------


## Nessou



----------


## ivanoff

merci, ça me touche beaucoup  ::cry::

----------


## olih

MAis mais !!!

----------


## Beanna

Woah, tu t'es surpassé Ivanoff ! Je suis d'autant plus déçu de ne pas pouvoir jouer ce soir.  ::(:

----------


## Lanilor

Opé à partir du reset demain : 



> Vizuniens,
> 
> Ces derniers temps, nous étions plus proche de la guerre civile que de l’extension de territoires, le ciel commençant à s’éclaircir, il est grand temps de reprendre le chemin autrefois jonché des cadavres de nos nombreux ennemis. Il est temps de rendre à Vizunah sa superbe, ce serveur qui ne reculait devant aucun ennemi ne peut sombrer ainsi !
> 
> C’est avec cet objectif que des commandants Grand Cross et d’autres vétérans de guerre reprennent du service dès vendredi pour raviver le spirit présent en chacun de nous, parce qu’il est interdit de reculer, parce qu’il est interdit de ne pas défendre nos tiers, parce qu’un Vizunien meurt mais ne se rend pas.
> 
> Parce que nous avons tous aimé Vizunah et ses valeurs, quelle meilleure date que celle de la Saint Valentin pour le lui rappeler ?
> 
> Quels que soient nos ennemis présents au reset, Vizuniens nous vous attendrons sur le champ de bataille avec la hargne de vaincre d’antan.
> ...


Fort Canard ne tombera pas !

----------


## ergonomic

Bon manque plus que le dress code donc. Ivanoff on (quel jeu de mot pourri  ::P:  )

----------


## ivanoff

Alors pour le dress code étant donné qu'il n'y avait personne la semaine dernière et que certaines personnes étaient déçu de pas avoir pu le mettre tellement il pété la classe. Le dress code de ce soir est donc le même que celui de la semaine dernière ce qui ravira les fashion victim de CPC comme Zepo ou Beanna  ::ninja:: 

Voici le lien

----------


## ergonomic

mad aussi est capable de venir en mcm juste pour le dress code. Fashion victime complet lui !

----------


## Maderone

J'aime trop mes couleurs pour oser les changer !

----------


## ivanoff

un jour je pense que je vais m'inspirer de ses couleurs pour faire un dress code il a trop le swagg mad

----------


## olih

Dans le style trucs bizarre en mcm, je vous présente la papry inversée :


Contexte : Etre sur Havre Gris, voir un bus ennemi se ramener, fuir comme un lâche en direction d'askalion, se vautrer lamentablement en tombant d'un peu haut et voir une partie du bus ennemi suivre et mourir (certains plus malin on quand même fait le tour)  :Emo: .
C'était beau, je regrette encore de n'avoir tag personne.

----------


## Beanna

*RIP Fort Canard*
_14/02 19h10 - 15/02 04h32_

----------


## Maderone

Je savais bien que j'aurais pas du vous laisser... Voilà le résultat !

----------


## tibere

c'est la faute à mado !!

----------


## Tygra

> c'est la faute à mado !!


C'est la faute à Panda !

----------


## Zepolak

> Dans le style trucs bizarre en mcm, je vous présente la papry inversée :
> Contexte : Etre sur Havre Gris, voir un bus ennemi se ramener, fuir comme un lâche en direction d'askalion, se vautrer lamentablement en tombant d'un peu haut et voir une partie du bus ennemi suivre et mourir (certains plus malin on quand même fait le tour) .
> C'était beau, je regrette encore de n'avoir tag personne.


C'est magnifique :3

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> fuir *de manière stratégique* en direction d'askalion,


Fixed.  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

Bonjour tout le monde. Je ne pense pas qu'il y est beaucoup de monde ce soir au reset avec l'event à l'arche du lion (je ne serais d'ailleurs peut être pas des vôtres ce soir), c'est pourquoi j'applique la mocheté du dress code au delà des vêtements.
Qu'est ce qui est plus moche qu'un vêtement avec les pires couleurs qui soit ? Vous l'avez tous devinez, c'est effectivement l'asura  ::ninja:: 
Venez donc ce soir avec vos asuras avec comme dress code Tilleul et Pêche pastel (tout les deux sont à 1pa70).

Voici l'exemple :

----------


## ivanoff

Bonjour à tous, ce soir je vous propose un dress code gourmand !
Nous allons donc commencé par mettre la Crème au beurre (1pa68), nous allons ensuite incorporé les Fraise (1pa94) et enfin on termine avec un léger Glaçage (teinture commune à 1pa97 et non pas la teinture rare).

Voilà un exemple de notre délicieuse préparation  ::):  :



Ce post touche maintenant à sa fin je vous souhaite un bon reset et bon défonçage de crâne bien sur  :;):

----------


## Maderone

C'est pas (trop) moche pour une fois.

----------


## tibere

inspiré par ta gourmandise  ;o)

----------


## Zepolak

Je m'excuse pour ce soir, je suis sur les rotules (et on fait une petite réunion (entre "officiers" CPC orientés RvR (ceux taggués comme tels sur GC)) pour discuter de comment on maintient le RAID pour que les CPC puissent continuer à tripper ensemble y compris quand TESO va arriver).

----------


## Beanna

J'étais tout seul, à 19h, devant le portail vert avec mon armure "Gourmande" et tout le monde s'est moqué de moi. J'avais très honte.  ::'(:

----------


## Maderone

*patpat*

----------


## revanwolf

> J'étais tout seul, à 19h, devant le portail vert avec mon armure "Gourmande" et tout le monde s'est moqué de moi. J'avais très honte.


en même temps il y a le combo week-end bêta TESO/Wildstar donc c'est un peu normal de pas voir grand monde.

----------


## Leybi

+ patch diablo 3  ::O:

----------


## Ptit gras

ça a bien du pull 3 joueurs tous serveurs confondus ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Gwenn

Pourtant c'est le dernier ouikende ou on peut profiter de la magnifique animation actuelle de l'arche...
... à priori...

Donc les gens devraient saisir cette dernière occasion.


 ::ninja::

----------


## ergonomic

ivanoff : sponsorisé par top chef  :B):

----------


## ivanoff

Bonjour à tous et désolé pour le retard,
J'ai la Fierté de vous présenter le nouveau dress code
Afin que Beanna subisse une nouvelle Humiliation, j'ai choisi des couleurs plus belle les unes que les autres  ::trollface:: 
Je vous demande d'avance Pardon mais mon art à encore une fois frappé.

comme dit dans le texte la Fierté (1pa69) domine, Humiliation (1pa96) arrive ensuite et enfin Pardon (1pa76) pour les petits détails.
Voici un exemple :

----------


## ivanoff

Salut tout le monde
Notre nouveau dress code portera sur le vin (attention l'alcool est dangereux pour la santé surtout quand vous vous réveillez par un coup de fil de votre copine un lendemain de cuite et que vous vous apercevez que vous êtes dans les bras d'une autre fille ).
Alors brièvement pour faire du vin il nous faut des Vigne où l'on cueuillera du Raisin que nous fermenterons en vue d'obtenir notre vin.
Selon la facon dont nous allons fermenter notre raisin nous obtiendrons différentes robe : Rouge, Blanc (cassé) ou Rosé.

Donc les couleurs sont Vigne (1pa67) pour les bottes, Raisin (1pa70) pour les jambes, Rouge (19pa) pour le torse, Blanc cassé (1pa65) pour les épaules et Rosé (1pa66) pour les gants feuille de vigne (1pa67) pour le casque.
Voici un exemple :

----------


## Maximelene

L'idée de base est sympathique, le résultat est, comme toujours, immonde.

----------


## ivanoff

Ca me va droit au cœur maxi  ::cry::

----------


## Tygra

> Ca me va droit au coeur *au cul* maxi


fixd

----------


## Beanna

Mais, et le casque alors ?  ::sad::

----------


## ivanoff

mais il y est le casque  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Hello
Nouveau dress code jour nuit jour nuit jour nuit jour nuit jour nuit jour nuit jour nuit.... enfin bref.
Les couleurs sont donc Nuit tombante (1pa63) pour casque,épaules,torse et Demi-jour (20pa) pour gants,jambes,bottes.
Voici l'exemple :

----------


## Maximelene

Enfin du coup, c'est Nuit, Demi-jour, Nuit, Demi-jour.  :tired:

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'on a eu un petit coup de mou sur les forts canards ces derniers temps - puis bon, y a eu le gros event PvE, puis bref.

Sauf que la ligue repart et le petit fort canard c'est un peu le point d'orgue des machins qui pouvaient donner genre ça :



(Y en a d'autres mais j'ai trouvé celui-là)

*Land owner* qu'il dit.

Mare aux canards qu'on répond.

Bref, il me semble qu'on est carrément bon dans le domaine, ça tombe bien, la ligue pour Vizunah commence ce vendredi, et il me semble en plus qu'on s'y éclate pas mal, entre palmipèdes, tranquilles sur notre mumble.

Alors, ben, je dis juste, faut faire le premier TP toutes maps confondus du premier matchup de la deuxième saison. Juste pour le style. Une mare aux canards bien blindée et bien imprenable ! Enfin, si ça vous dit quoi  :^_^:

----------


## ivanoff

D'ailleurs pour le premier reset de la 2e saison, je vous propose un dress code du grand, de l'immense, du brillantissime *SKIANT PAUL GAUTHIER !!!!!*

*OPERATION FASHION VICTIM !!!!!!!!*
Teinture : *Humiliation* et *Brise printanière* (je ne marque pas les prix vu les fluctuations mais je pense que la globalité des canards devraient avoir ces teintures)

Voici à quoi ressemble le dress code :

----------


## Ptit gras

Je ferais tout mon possible pour être là au premier fort canard de la ligue !

----------


## Skiant

> D'ailleurs pour le premier reset de la 2e saison, je vous propose un dress code du grand, de l'immense, du brillantissime *SKIANT PAUL GAUTHIER !!!!!*
> 
> *OPERATION FASHION VICTIM !!!!!!!!*
> Teinture : *Humiliation* et *Brise printanière* (je ne marque pas les prix vu les fluctuations mais je pense que la globalité des canards devraient avoir ces teintures)
> 
> Voici à quoi ressemble le dress code :
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9c882db...7b631294d8.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7d...1b616bdc83.jpg


Ha ha,  ::XD:: 

C'est con, j'ai des potes chez moi et je serai probablement très occupé à me bourrer la gueule pendant le reset.  ::P:

----------


## tibere

Serais là normalement vers 21h/21h30/22 h selon la file...ouaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!
encore moche mais là  ;o)
Ulli tu nous traduis quelques passages d'allemand, ou on est des héros sur la ligue précédente  ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est ... absolument indescriptible  ::o: 
On reconnait la main du maitre !

----------


## tibere

c'est bien map rouge le reset pour nous ?

----------


## Skiant

Bon et ben je serai peut-être dispo ce soir après tout. J'fais comment pour jouer avec les CPC pour le reset (à part enfiler ma parure de lumière), ça se passe toujours sur le Mumble CPC les resets ?

----------


## tibere

voui;o)

----------


## Vroum

Ready to rumble  ::lol:: 


 :Gerbe: 

On peut avoir une dispense si on apparaît sur http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a7d...1b616bdc83.jpg ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Beanna

Ça va faire mal !

----------


## tibere



----------


## Maderone

Cette écriture *-*

----------


## ergonomic

aaaaah je serais pas avec vous ce soir pour focus la win  ::zzz::

----------


## Beanna

Le boiteux va chauffer de la perroquette ce soir !

----------


## Gwenn

> http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/206614mochecopie.jpg


Hey c'est qui l'bô gosse à côté de toi sur l'image là ? ^^

----------


## Beanna

"Lumillule".

----------


## tibere

TP map rouge à ...heu sait plus quelle heure mais TP quoi !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## purEcontact

07:04 Fort Canard tombé.
5/6 golems et un raid de 40 joueurs de pf.

On tic à 125 après être monté à 290 vers 5h45.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai pas eu internet hier soir.
Voilà voilà  :tired:

----------


## HristHelheim

Ouep, désolé pour fort canard à 7h04.

On a subi un premier assaut de RM avec 2-3 golems, on les a repoussé avec succès en perdant que 3 chariots qui ont été vite rebuild. On a même pu rebuild les canons et tout

Second assaut, 2 golems omega de PF, repoussé aussi avec succès.

3ème assaut, 4 golems oméga de PF, ils passent la P1, clean toutes les défs.

5 min après, 4ème assaut, 6 golems oméga de PF avec toujours un beau bus, que je vois plus proche des 50-60 que 40 perso, là, ça n'a pas trainé :/

Désolé mais avec les FTW et les PU de la map, on a fait ce que l'on a pu, sans l'aide de Z d'ailleurs qui est intervenu qu'au 3ème assaut (alors que c'était notre dernier T3) mais reparti dans la foulée sans reposé de déf.
Donc Pure ... je pense que tu peux plus comprendre ce que tu as posté dans le topic du RAID.


Eril Na, nécromant Meta (et FTW pour la soirée d'hier).

----------


## purEcontact

J'y étais lorsqu'il s'est barré juste avant le 2eme impact.
J'ai vu que 40 joueurs parce que j'étais dans la salle du lord (pour éviter les hacks), y'a dû y avoir de l'écrémage entre temps  ::P: .

(Cette nuit je jouais Eleanor Albrown, la rogue classe  :B): )

----------


## HristHelheim

Ah, c'était toi le voleur spé alté de bt  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Yep, j'ai passé la seconde partie de la nuit a récupérer des camps, prendre des sentinelles et poutrer des dolyaks (quand on est seul... >.<).
Je pense que ça manque de commandant et que c'est pour ça que les joueurs suivent Zelegant : ils n'ont pas d'alternative.
Enfin, je vois que ça.

----------


## HristHelheim

> Yep, j'ai passé la seconde partie de la nuit a récupérer des camps, prendre des sentinelles et poutrer des dolyaks (quand on est seul... >.<).
> Je pense que ça manque de commandant et que c'est pour ça que les joueurs suivent Zelegant : ils n'ont pas d'alternative.
> Enfin, je vois que ça.


C'est exactement ça. 
Et aussi quand un commandant t'offre du karmatrain, ça fait un peu rêver le joueur lambda, sauf que c'est pas vraiment dans l'esprit originel de Vizunah quoi.

----------


## ivanoff

bonjour tout le monde
Un nouveau dress code complétement givré arrive !!!
Les couleurs sont :
bottes, *Citron givré* (1pa70)jambes, *Vin givré* (1pa59)gants, *Mer givrée* (1pa77)torse, *Pêche givrée* (1pa60)épaules, *Tilleul givré* (1pa51) ou *Vert olive givrée* (1pa60) (selon ce qui ressort le plus)casque, *Carnation givrée* (1pa58)
Voici les exemples :


 

(avec tilleul givré)_______________________________________(ave  c vert olive givrée)

----------


## Sephil

::O: 

Je... Non.

----------


## purEcontact

Je sais pas si c'était claim CPC mais la baie avait le TP à minuit et demi.
Elle est tombée avant 7h.

----------


## olih

Nop c'était pas un vrai fort canard... mais elle a le tag cpc depuis le milieu de l'aprem  ::ninja:: .

----------


## ivanoff

Salut à tous
Aujourd'hui promo sur les fruits et légumes !!!
Les couleurs sont :
*Concombre* en dominant*Melon* en deuxième*Citron* pour les détails
Voici l'exemple :

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

C'est donc la semaine prochaine le dress code classe à base de Abysse et Céleste si j'ai bien compris  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Toujours les mêmes couleurs en fait, t'as quelque chose contre le bleu ?

----------


## ivanoff

Promis je te ferais un dress code blue power  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> Salut à tous
> Aujourd'hui promo sur les fruits et légumes !!!
> Les couleurs sont :
> *Concombre* en dominant*Melon* en deuxième*Citron* pour les détails
> Voici l'exemple :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FkfVjwn.jpg?1


Skiant Paul Gothier approuve ce message.

----------


## ivanoff

Hello 
Vous l'attendiez tous !!
Voici le dress code rich power, les teintures les plus chère (hors teintures spécial ne t'embale pas Wizi  ::ninja:: ).
Voici donc les couleurs :
*Or* pour le casque*Sang* pour les épaulières*Saphir* pour le torse*Barbe à papa* pour les gants*Céleste* pour les jambières*Abysses* pour les bottes
(Je sais il n'y a pas glacier mais ca faisait trop avec abysses et saphir, j'ai donc préférer barbe à papa qui à nettement plus la classe  ::trollface:: )
Voici l'exemple :

----------


## Maderone

::o:  !
Maderone approved.

----------


## Zepolak

(Ça tombe bien que je ne serais pas devant mon PC tout ce long week-end, vendredi soir compris  ::trollface::  )

----------


## tibere

m'en manque au moins 4 de tes trucs de riche ..mais j’arriverais à trouver un moyen pour que tu n'y vois que du feu !!


Spoiler Alert! 


 Limonade pour or !  ::o:  




Spoiler Alert! 


 Humiliation pour barbe a papa  ::o:  




Spoiler Alert! 


 Glacier pour abysse  ::rolleyes:: 




Spoiler Alert! 


Pas trop trouvé trop d 'équivalence au saphir quand même  ::|:

----------


## Maderone

Bleu roi pour saphir  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

Tu files un mauvais coton, mon petit Ivanoff.

----------


## ergonomic

le casque de darth vador dorée ça fait un peu mixed avec C3-PO hihi

----------


## Pulse

J'ai les yeux qui saignent.

----------


## Skiant



----------


## ivanoff

Bonjour à tous
Pour faire plaisir à messire Purecontact, je vous est concocté un dress code blue power !!!
les couleurs sont :
*Ruisseau* en dominant*Bleu roi* en deuxième*Bleu givré* pour les détails 
Voici l'exemple :

----------


## ergonomic

et ce soir vient défendre tes couleurs  ::P:

----------


## tibere

ah enfin du soft pour les yeux

----------


## tibere

tp un peu avant 2 heure  ;o)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Lanilor

Heureusement que je suis venu vous aider pour le TP  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

Ce qui est cool avec les derniers fort canard, c'est qu'on a pas besoin de se demander si on relance les buff ou pas vu qu'on le perd avant la fin des premiers  ::ninja::

----------


## ivanoff

Hello
Nouveau dress code sur Perséphone car j'ai trouvé la couleur magique  ::love:: , et l'autre couleur est Blé doré car Perséphone est déesse des enfers mais également une déesse du blé.
Les couleurs sont donc :
*Perséphone**Blé doré*
Equilibré les couleurs comme dans l'exemple :

----------


## Leybi

Fort Canard tient toujours  :Cigare:

----------


## ergonomic

Fort ou Tour canard ?

----------


## LilyDrumba

Tour canard tient toujours par contre la baie est tombée...

----------


## olih

Ouais, cette semaine, le fort n'était qu'une extension de la tour  ::ninja:: .

----------


## LilyDrumba

Tour canard est tombée aussi...

----------


## ivanoff

Salut
Dress code c'est quoi ces noms la ?
*Véronique* en dominant*Patina* en deuxième*Ventre de biche* pour les détails
Voici l'exemple :

----------


## ivanoff

Bonsoir tout le monde
Aujourd'hui c'est le vert qui est mis à l'honneur pour un dress code Green (Peace) power !!!
Les couleurs sont:
*Zeste* en dominant*Emeraude* en deuxième*Rafraîchi* pour les détails

Voici les exemples :

----------


## Sephil

On est repassés devant Babouche ! Je pourrai pas venir faire le lama sur vos dolyaks !  ::'(:

----------


## ivanoff

Salut toute le monde, j'ai pas eu le temps de préparer les dress code des 2 dernières semaines et pour me faire pardonner en voici un tout beau tout frais qui vient de sortir sur le thème des couleurs primaires.
les couleurs sont :
*Myrtille* pour le bleu en dominant*Rouge* bah pour le rouge en deuxième*Banane* pour le jaune pour les détails
Voici l'exemple :

----------


## Sephil

Oh putain, j'espère qu'on tombe encore contre vous, parce que quiconque porte ces couleurs mérite la mort par fufu lama !  ::ninja::

----------


## Skiant

> Salut toute le monde, j'ai pas eu le temps de préparer les dress code des 2 dernières semaines et pour me faire pardonner en voici un tout beau tout frais qui vient de sortir sur le thème des couleurs primaires.
> les couleurs sont :
> *Myrtille* pour le bleu en dominant*Rouge* bah pour le rouge en deuxième*Banane* pour le jaune pour les détails
> Voici l'exemple :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7nMc9ba.jpg?1

----------


## Nessou

> Oh putain, j'espère qu'on tombe encore contre vous, parce que quiconque porte ces couleurs mérite la mort par fufu lama !

----------


## Bartinoob

Allez mourir, charognes de traîtres §

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

D'ailleurs, il serait peut-être temps de faire le ménage de la guilde non ?
Genre, on dégage ceux qui sont pas/plus sur Vizunah  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Aaah... Si CPC avait été Vizunah only ça m'en aurait évité des prises de tête à l'époque de certains matchup notamment VS-MdJ...
Ou Soibo chez SFR (ou BT ? Je sais plus), ça en a avait fait couler de l'encre virtuelle ça  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> D'ailleurs, il serait peut-être temps de faire le ménage de la guilde non ?
> Genre, on dégage ceux qui sont pas/plus sur Vizunah


Ouais virez Nessou, ce sale traitre squate Desolation !

----------


## Bartinoob

Tiens, bonjour Scyllania  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Oui mais si la maison principale des Canard est et restera (je pense) Vizunah, on n'a jamais eu de soucis avec ceux qui étaient expatriés.

Sauf Soibo.

Qu'on le crève lui  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

> Ouais virez Nessou, ce sale traitre squate Desolation ! http://i.imgur.com/PJUNyT4.gif


T'es juste jaloux parce qu'il y a pas de drama !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> Sauf Soibo.
> 
> Qu'on le crève lui


Il crève bien assez tout seul  ::ninja:: 
On tire pas sur l'ambulance !

----------


## Caf

> Il crève bien assez tout seul 
> On tire pas sur l'ambulance !


Si justement.

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce qu'il y a encore des canards qui font/feraient du RvR sur Vizunah en dehors de ceux jouant en RAID ?

----------


## ivanoff

tu parle du rvr en général ou seulement le fort canard ?

----------


## Pulse

Je ferai un peu de McM pendant le tournoi personnellement.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Est-ce qu'il y a encore des canards qui font/feraient du RvR sur Vizunah en dehors de ceux jouant en RAID ?


Ouais.






mais en LRD  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Je ferais peut être le meta dans mon coin.

----------


## Sephil

Le meta se résume à faire 5 events en McM par semaine. D'après ce qu'on voit sur les divers previews du feature pack.  :;):

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

J'suis pas canard mais j'ai envie de Raid je peux venir ?  ::o: 
Y'a un raid de nuit de prévu ?

----------


## olih

Si quelque chose se fait vendredi soir, peut être que je peux être là.
Mais bon je suis limité au weekend niveau temps de jeu.

Mais du coup zepo peut lead en rose  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

> Le meta se résume à faire 5 events en McM par semaine. D'après ce qu'on voit sur les divers previews du feature pack.


J'avais pas tilté.
Bon bah du coup, je le ferais pas.

----------

